# Training tips



## zakyr (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking for some training tips for road biking. Looking to build stamina and work up the miles to eventually enter some charity events/races.

Anyone recommend any good training tips?

I generally will have an hour of riding time in the morning before work, and 2 hours on week nights. Weekends are open for longer rides when I get to that point.

Did 10 miles yesterday in 40 minutes. By no means did I push myself and could probably have done it closer to 30 minutes if I pushed myself.  

So, to the point, anyone have any tips on how to maximize my saddle time during those hour rides in the a.m.?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 7, 2012)

1 word - HILLS!

Find as long a climb as you can that will fit into that ride time of yours and keep trying to do it, not just slightly faster as time goes on, but also in a higher gear.  Over time, the benefits of both endurance and strength will pay off


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 7, 2012)

Just ride. At least 3 times a week, 4 if you can. Increase your distance every week by 10% or so once you establish a base. Make sure you track your rides so you can see your progress (or lack thereof if you need motivation). Don't push too long or too hard when you are just building your base, the distance will come. If you are crunched for time, you can always do intervals. Some research shows intervals is one of the best ways to develop but I find targeted training like that takes the fun out of going out for a ride. I like to mix things up during the week: big hill climbs, kinda flat easy pedaling, rolling hills, long distance, etc. Keeps things interesting and works different groups.

Yea, basically, just ride. Lots. But don't over train.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Just ride. At least 3 times a week, 4 if you can. Increase your distance every week by 10% or so once you establish a base. Make sure you track your rides so you can see your progress (or lack thereof if you need motivation). Don't push too long or too hard when you are just building your base, the distance will come. If you are crunched for time, you can always do intervals. Some research shows intervals is one of the best ways to develop but I find targeted training like that takes the fun out of going out for a ride. I like to mix things up during the week: big hill climbs, kinda flat easy pedaling, rolling hills, long distance, etc. Keeps things interesting and works different groups.
> 
> Yea, basically, just ride. Lots. But don't over train.



All of this and the following:

Get A good pair of cycling shorts, don't skimp on $$$ and you a$$ will thank you. Just got my first pair of bib shorts and they are much more comfortable than standard shorts

Chamois cream is your friend, I'm partial to Chamois Butt'r by Paceline

Spend some time finding the right saddle for your sit bones. Most bike shops have a saddle test program. You give a nominal $$$ deposit and test out various saddle until you find the right one. Your deposit is then put towards the purchase of that saddle from the lbs. I has to try out 8 different saddles until I found the one, took me about 2 months.

These may not sound like training tips, but if its to uncomfortable to ride frequently and for longer durations no training tips or program will really help.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 8, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Just ride. At least 3 times a week, 4 if you can. Increase your distance every week by 10% or so once you establish a base. Make sure you track your rides so you can see your progress (or lack thereof if you need motivation). Don't push too long or too hard when you are just building your base, the distance will come. If you are crunched for time, you can always do intervals. Some research shows intervals is one of the best ways to develop but I find targeted training like that takes the fun out of going out for a ride. I like to mix things up during the week: big hill climbs, kinda flat easy pedaling, rolling hills, long distance, etc. Keeps things interesting and works different groups.
> 
> Yea, basically, just ride. Lots. But don't over train.



What riverc0il said plus my two cents: Map out loops for yourself for 5, 10, and 20 miles. If you're just staring out do 5 miles as often as you can during the week and go for one twenty mile ride on the weekend. As your stamina builds increase your distances. You won't need much water on a five mile ride but as you increase your mileage be sure to bring enough water with you or plan water stops along the way.

One more thing - I don't know the current thinking about carbo loading but on rides over 50 miles I've found in the past that a nice bowl of pasta the night before makes a big difference - anybody? - anybody?


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 8, 2012)

*yup, hills*



zakyr said:


> So, to the point, anyone have any tips on how to maximize my saddle time during those hour rides in the a.m.?



what drjeff said. Hills don't lie. Concentrate on making that hill. Strength with conditioning will increase conditioning.


----------

